# Which ATM dispenses 20K Baht at Suvarnabhumi Airport?



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Which Bank - ATM dispenses 20K Baht (per transaction) upon arrival at Suvarnabhumi Airport?

Thank You.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry.......don't know. 
Depends on what your bank allows you to withdraw per withdrawal or per day. 
Most ATM's spit out a maximum of 20 banknotes at a time; in most cases that will be THB 1000 x 20
In some cases ATM's give only 10 banknotes or other just give THB 5,000

It doesn't answer your question, but there is a light at the end of the tunnel: 
Try to locate an ATM near an exchange-booth and ask your question again at the people working at the booth.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

pakawala said:


> Which Bank - ATM dispenses 20K Baht (per transaction) upon arrival at Suvarnabhumi Airport?
> 
> Thank You.


I can answer my own question now that I'm in Thailand. There are many of these, "The Exchange" available as soon as you clear Immigration. You pass by them on the way to the luggage pick up area and I was able to withdraw 20K Baht. (I'm not in the picture, it was taken with cell phone).


----------

